# Russian Ninjutsu books



## Albertus (Dec 15, 2007)

Hallo everybody, I am looking for information about Russian Ninjutsu books, can anybody give me titles, the names of good Russian writers, maybe even ISBN numbers and dates. I mean the real thing in Russian, so no translations from Russian into English, there must be some good books overthere but it is very hard to find information about that here in the west. I know of one Bujinkan guy named Valery Momot but I don't know which books he has written. So please any information is helpfull, thanks in advange...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2007)

Albertus said:


> Hallo everybody, I am looking for information about Russian Ninjutsu books, can anybody give me titles, the names of good Russian writers, maybe even ISBN numbers and dates. I mean the real thing in Russian, so no translations from Russian into English, there must be some good books overthere but it is very hard to find information about that here in the west. I know of one Bujinkan guy named Valery Momot but I don't know which books he has written. So please any information is helpfull, thanks in advange...


 
Sorry I cannot help you out.  If you speak and read Russian though I would cruise the internet looking for Russian Budo Taijutsu sites and see what you come up with there.  Good luck!


----------



## Ryumon (Sep 23, 2009)

Albertus said:


> Hallo everybody, I am looking for information about Russian Ninjutsu books, can anybody give me titles, the names of good Russian writers, maybe even ISBN numbers and dates. I mean the real thing in Russian, so no translations from Russian into English, there must be some good books overthere but it is very hard to find information about that here in the west. I know of one Bujinkan guy named Valery Momot but I don't know which books he has written. So please any information is helpfull, thanks in advange...




Hello Albertus!
 If All of you still search for Momot Valery's books in russian. That I can help.
 V. Momot write some books lately.
 I own the information on all from them.
 If it is still actual, let to me know.

 It is better to write my on e-mail.

 Good luck!


----------



## Albertus (Jul 20, 2013)

Ryumon said:


> Hello Albertus!
> If All of you still search for Momot Valery's books in russian. That I can help.
> V. Momot write some books lately.
> I own the information on all from them.
> ...



Hello Ryumon, 

I hope you are still active on this forum. It is a while but by accident I noticed that you had responded to my question. Can you give the names of all the russian books by Valery Momot? I own two books in english from him by now, but still none in russian. 

Thanks!


----------

